# New Herp room - All new Enclosures Too.



## moose (Jan 18, 2008)

Well its time for me to upgrade everything.

I bought a new house and i am sick of my current set up pretty much.

So i decided to Splurge a little and invest in some decent Enclosures, and Develop the Herp room into Something Practical. (Its actually a Self Contained Flat Under my House)

So heres a few pics and i will post some more as i progress.


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking good moose, Make sure you do post pics when you do finish.

Leigh


----------



## moose (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Leigh,

I will Be doing some more to he enclosures this weekend. only another 8 banks to finish now!


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow moose! That is looking good. 
If you can, do a how-to on making those enclosures  I know they may be simple but my brain doesnt work lol.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 18, 2008)

Keep building buddy, no time for taking photos just yet..


----------



## Jozz (Jan 18, 2008)

Is that going to be 2, or 4 enclosures?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 18, 2008)

that looks awsome so far did u weld that together?


----------



## Jozz (Jan 18, 2008)

Given there's a welder parked right next to it and it's steel, i'd say yes


----------



## moose (Jan 18, 2008)

Jozz it will be 4 Enclosures, They are 1m Wide and 500mm High and 500mm Deep.

I am Building 9 of these units in total , (2m wide 1 mtre high) and there will be different combinations of enclosures. This one is for the Wifes Central Beardy's and the next one will be for yearling Pythons.

The Measurements have all been taken to suit the room in which they are going into. 

Yes all the steel Frame was welded. I wanted Strength in the design as they will be stacked - 2 banks of enclosures high.


----------



## moose (Jan 18, 2008)

Incidentally, Does anybody know of somewhere On-line to buy Cheap Fluro Light Fittings in Bulk? And also Screw type Light Fittings, Not standard Bayonet ones.

Theres actually a small warehouse of gear that i need, but one step at a time i guess.


----------



## crush the turtle (Jan 18, 2008)

Jozz said:


> Given there's a welder parked right next to it and it's steel, i'd say yes


 
lol...


----------



## moose (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is a Rudimentary Drawing of the Enclosure Combinations i will be building.

The Extra 1 is a Jungle Python Enclosure bank - Standing upright 1.5 m wide by 2m high


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 18, 2008)

moose said:


> Incidentally, Does anybody know of somewhere On-line to buy Cheap Fluro Light Fittings in Bulk? And also Screw type Light Fittings, Not standard Bayonet ones.
> 
> Theres actually a small warehouse of gear that i need, but one step at a time i guess.



i replaced all my mums light fittings in her house , brought a bulk lot off ebay , not sure of name , but it was an ebay type store , worked out very cheap too ........


----------



## alex_c (Jan 18, 2008)

moose said:


> Incidentally, Does anybody know of somewhere On-line to buy Cheap Fluro Light Fittings in Bulk? And also Screw type Light Fittings, Not standard Bayonet ones.
> 
> Theres actually a small warehouse of gear that i need, but one step at a time i guess.


 go to an electrical wholesaler they have everything you need its where the electricians buy everything


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 18, 2008)

yea, electrical wholesaler..
i buy all my crap from TLE. 
J R Turks can be a bit of a rip off, even for us sparkies


----------



## moose (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok i have taken a couple more pics of the Enclosures.

First one is a Bearded enclosure
2nd one is a Yearling Python Enclosure.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks great well done Moose


----------



## moose (Jan 20, 2008)

*New pics of the first 2 banks.*

Thanks heaps Guys for the comments.

Here are some more pics to keep everyone updated.

As you Can see from the pics, They have been stained Internally but not the Outside.
The reason for this is that as each bank will be stacked on top of each other , it would be pointless, you wont see the ends or the tops of the banks.

But for aesthetic purposes the front will have a Timber surround Covering the steel frame and Window tracks, stained in the same colour.


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 20, 2008)

lookin good, i wish i had the room for that many herps to live at my place,


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice work moose!! Wish my b/f was as handy as you!!


----------



## moose (Jan 20, 2008)

Twentyb - sounds like you need to move - lol.

Python Princess87 - Sounds like you need to buy your B/F a welder just because you love him! haha


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 20, 2008)

lol, it's already been planed..
buy me a welder and mig and a tig and i'll be your boyfriend... (just don't tell my g/f) hehe


----------



## moose (Jan 20, 2008)

haha - Thanks but UMM no THANKS twenty b.. lol

P.s. you only need a mig to do what ive done, an arc would even do it....


----------



## jflanagan (Jan 20, 2008)

Moose, congratz on making a good effort of it all so far. 
When I move out I'll be doing exactly the same thing, so I'm watching with alot of interest. 

Just a few questions: 

Did you consider using painted mdf instead of ply? 
Does the stained ply seal well? I really love the look of it, but is it gonna wash up after 2y use? 
How do you plan on hiding the wiring? 

Cheers mate.. 
I know what it's like, I spent 6 hrs in the garage today myself for the love of pythons.. 
Good luck with the rest..


----------



## moose (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Jflanagan,

Mdf swells as the mere sight of water - I used Marine ply.
The stained Ply does seal so long as every inch is stained correctly. (Ive used the same sealer in other enclosures.)
The Wiring Will be Hidden In the Back Wall. A more detailed explanation is on it's way when the new lights arrive.

All the best
Moose


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Jan 21, 2008)

> Python Princess87 - Sounds like you need to buy your B/F a welder just because you love him! haha


 
He's actually a boilermaker by trade so he would love that!! But I rather spend my money on more pythons!! lol.


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2008)

*New Pics added.*

Well I have almost finished the First Bank Of Enclosures.

Heres a few more pics.
Waiting on more glass and some light Fittings to arrive. 
Only another 8 Banks to go Now...


----------



## Kirby (Jan 21, 2008)

well its a bit late now, but a hint for beardies in relation to making uv cheaper. make the enclosures say 3+ feet deep, and 3 or so feet wide, then you can stretch a 4 ft between two enclosures, coverign most of the length, respectfully. 

or with blueys, 3+ft deep, and 2 foot wide, you coudl stretch it over say three.


----------



## ben1200 (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2008)

Kirby, I did think of that , However i want to be able to Control every single Enclosure Individually.

And There will be both Eastern and Central Beardys in this Bank.

My Shingles and Blueys are kept outdoors, I find it a little easier this way.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2008)

Another Pic. 

Until The glass and Lights arrive i cant do anything to the enclosures.. :evil:


----------



## reptile32 (Jan 21, 2008)

lookin good moose


----------



## scorps (Jan 21, 2008)

do your beardies live on saw dust? how do they go with that?


----------



## scorps (Jan 21, 2008)

deleted this i double posted some how? lol


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 21, 2008)

very cool moose.you must have been workign non stop on those enclosures since i saw them on saturday. 
hahah this is gary on my partners accoutn by the way. i didn't even realise shed' signed me out


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Scorps, i know a few people that keep their beardy's on Sawdust and havent had any probs.

Hey Gary, Nah i just got stuck into them, no point in mucking about... what you think?

How the Shingles Going?


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 21, 2008)

hey yeah they look reall good, haha i might have to learn how to weld.  and the shingles are very cool and doign very well and zare jsut as lazy as i thought they'd be. still working on the outside pit though. but yeah your cages are looking good cant wait till you ahve the whole room set up keep us updated with pics.cheersGary


moose said:


> Hey Scorps, i know a few people that keep their beardy's on Sawdust and havent had any probs.
> 
> Hey Gary, Nah i just got stuck into them, no point in mucking about... what you think?
> 
> How the Shingles Going?


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Gary,

Will do for sure, all pics will posted on this thread, theres a few interested people on here.

Is there anyone wanting a step - by - step - guide to building enclosures in this fashion?
If there is i will take the time to do some drawings and take some decent pics.

Moose


----------



## Kirby (Jan 21, 2008)

moose said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> Will do for sure, all pics will posted on this thread, theres a few interested people on here.
> 
> ...



i would


----------



## moose (Jan 21, 2008)

Well thats one....


----------



## Kirby (Jan 22, 2008)

moose said:


> Well thats one....



im sure there are many others, the 'reply to thread' is stuffing up.. 

:lol: ... it could be true..


----------



## moose (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh ok, I havent had any problems replying.


----------



## moose (Jan 24, 2008)

*New goodies.*

Ok well after some exstensive searching online, Locally and the like, i think i have found the ultimate in Digital Timing Control.

Here are some pics, the 1st pic gives some more details on the Functions.
For a cost of only $25 Each, they have saved me in everyway! 

If there are any herp suppliers out there , i would strongly suggest stocking these, they will sell lot hot cakes!


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 24, 2008)

moose said:


> Ok well after some exstensive searching online, Locally and the like, i think i have found the ultimate in Digital Timing Control.
> 
> Here are some pics, the 1st pic gives some more details on the Functions.
> For a cost of only $25 Each, they have saved me in everyway!
> ...


 
Now you've done it! In a month's time that product is going to have a picture of a snake on it and the price tag will be $60!! :evil:

:lol:


----------



## moose (Jan 24, 2008)

haha - well it wont effect me, Cause i have ordered a heap through my Local Mitre 10 store


----------



## kirstys (Jan 24, 2008)

i would love to see a step by step on how you made the amazing enclosures


----------



## moose (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok well thats 2 that are interested,

I might have to talk with the Moderators about maybe making it a sticky somewhere...


----------



## snakewhisper (Jan 24, 2008)

not too shabbz!


----------



## moose (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Snakewhisper... At least someone appreciates my work... lol


----------



## bitey (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome !


----------



## tfor2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job.... Keep us posted on the progress of your enclosures


----------



## moose (Jan 24, 2008)

Will do people, i should have some more work done to them in the next day or so.


----------



## sockbat (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks good so far. Wish I could have a hole room for reptiles. I'd have to loose one of the kids first.


----------



## moose (Jan 30, 2008)

*New pics added*

Well the 2nd Bank of enclosures is nearing completion, Just waiting on glass and Lights...Story of my Life.

Only a few more banks to go now.. haha so much fun!


----------



## bitey (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Moose, whats that white stuff in your enclosures ?


----------



## moose (Jan 30, 2008)

White stuff??? I assume you mean Sawdust?


----------



## moose (Jan 30, 2008)

Just thought i would add, i will be taking photos from start to finish of the next bank for those that are interested...


----------



## jflanagan (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice work mate, looks like things are going well.. 

Just another question.. Whats the weight of the units like? I'd imagine they are pretty easy to move and what not...


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 10, 2008)

Great looking enclosures Moose, how did you attach the top glass track?


----------



## moose (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey guys thanks for the comments.
The weight is actually very good, as i have only used 3mm sides.
The top Glass tracks are beleive it or not Liquid nailed into place, and come to think of it, so are the bottom ones.


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 10, 2008)

moose said:


> Hey guys thanks for the comments.
> The weight is actually very good, as i have only used 3mm sides.
> The top Glass tracks are beleive it or not Liquid nailed into place, and come to think of it, so are the bottom ones.


 
No dramas with them loosening up on you yet?


----------



## moose (Feb 10, 2008)

No not at all- a good freind of mine (I work with him sometimes) is a Glazier and it was him who suggested it.
Another Builder freind of mine(Same thing) also agreed that it would be the best way.

Screwing glass tracks into steel can be a pain as i found out so this was the solution.

Moose


----------



## crush the turtle (Feb 16, 2008)

thier great, have u thort about making and selling them?


----------



## richardsc (Feb 17, 2008)

2nd hand building places can be good for cheap double flouro holders,i got heaps like brand new with plugs ready to use in 4 foot sized doubles,10 bucks each


----------



## moose (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks crush , if i was to make them to sell i wouldnt be making them out of steel due to transport costs.


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 17, 2008)

That is looking great Moose. Can't wait until we can see the end result.


----------



## Kirby (Feb 17, 2008)

richardsc said:


> 2nd hand building places can be good for cheap double flouro holders,i got heaps like brand new with plugs ready to use in 4 foot sized doubles,10 bucks each



when your dads in construction you get them for free. i had at my finger tips around 40 16 foot (4x4ft) battens.. )

i was drooling..


----------



## dazza74 (Feb 17, 2008)

looking good moose keep up the good work .


----------



## moose (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments and suggestions, Keep them coming!


----------



## Ricko (Feb 17, 2008)

any more pics moose?


----------



## Lesa (Feb 17, 2008)

They are looking so great, I just have 2 questions:
1. (hope this doesn't sound rude... but) how much is each enclosure costing you? Approximately?
and 2. when can you come to my place and knock together a couple for me?
Cheers
Lesa


----------



## moose (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Ricko - Not just yet.. waiting on Glass lights etc.

Lesa - I worked out it roughly costs me about $400 Per Bank of Enclosures - regardless of how many Enclosures per bank . Excluding Globes. This is going to be a killer i know that.

I'll come and knock a few up when you put the Jack Daniels On!


----------



## Lesa (Feb 17, 2008)

moose said:


> I'll come and knock a few up when you put the Jack Daniels On!



JD always flows freely at my house.........


----------



## moose (Feb 17, 2008)

mmm now that is tempting! Ive always wanted a holiday by the seaside.. haha


----------



## thals (Feb 17, 2008)

the plans look promising, can't wait to see the finished product! Hope it all turns out great 

thals 8)


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hey,
thats awsome, can i ask were did ya get the metal frames from? 

Luke


----------



## moose (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Luke1 ,

Thanks, I made the Steel frames-Well at least i cut the steel and welded it together.


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 18, 2008)

o, i reackon it makes it look a hole lot better instead of seeing all wood. and it blocks out that liney thing when you buy ply wood (one the edges) :?
this is my best enclosure (its my first 1....and im 13) 

its got 2 enclosures (as you can see) and you can't see a hatchie rack thing which holds 16 containers!


----------



## BT (Feb 18, 2008)

excelent enclosures moose and luke,
Luke,
im 14 and have already made 5 enclosures!!! now i have to get a job to save up to put reps in them because im broke after making 4 in the holidays.


----------



## boxhead (Feb 18, 2008)

Well done Luke 1


----------



## moose (Feb 18, 2008)

Well done to Luke1 and Blakeblake!


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 19, 2008)

blakeblake said:


> excelent enclosures moose and luke,
> Luke,
> im 14 and have already made 5 enclosures!!! now i have to get a job to save up to put reps in them because im broke after making 4 in the holidays.


 
 i had a moment of trianph...LOL, nah, well done, fives alot. 
thanks btw blake blake, boxhead and moose.

are you going to keep little strophorus geckos or other arboreal geckos in that bank where its got the smaller tanks?

*Moose: *i have had an idea, when i get the money, to have a large UV light spread across the hole top of afew tanks instead of having 1 in each enclosure. so you would cute in the middle a large gap and place the light in there.

hope that could help.

Luke

Luke


----------



## moose (Feb 19, 2008)

Luke that will work for terrestrial species but no good for arboreal, unless there is a cagee placed over or around the light.

The smaller enclosures are for yearling pythons.


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 19, 2008)

Very Nice moose 
Here are some pics of the bank enclosure my dad and i built , that was our 3rd enclosure


----------



## moose (Feb 19, 2008)

Well done nikki and DaD Team!
They look good, a little too good for me!

Although my next enclosures will be display type for my lounge.


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 19, 2008)

awsome nikki, thats hell good.

so hows the herp room coming along moose?

Luke


----------



## moose (Feb 19, 2008)

honestly Luke,Not well , i am waiting on more lights and materials etc. I still have glass to install in the 2nd bank..


----------



## Luke_G (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesum Enclosures Fellas!!!!!!!


----------



## Renagade (Feb 19, 2008)

great set ups guys.i wish i had the space. moose, are your power bills hefty? spose it would be worse in winter.


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 20, 2008)

moose said:


> honestly Luke,Not well , i am waiting on more lights and materials etc. I still have glass to install in the 2nd bank..


 
dam, i hate it when that happens, the glass i had came 2 weeks late, but that was because the guy had a death in the family. but i guess it is worth the wait.
]
Luke


----------



## moose (Feb 20, 2008)

Renegade, My power bills actually arent that bad, I Live in a fairly warm climate.

I think a death in the family is a good reason not to post something. Anything Herp related is worth the wait, although i am still waiting on glass!


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 20, 2008)

moose said:


> Incidentally, Does anybody know of somewhere On-line to buy Cheap Fluro Light Fittings in Bulk? And also Screw type Light Fittings, Not standard Bayonet ones.
> 
> Theres actually a small warehouse of gear that i need, but one step at a time i guess.




Hit up an electrical wholesaler, you will be surprised of the amount they will take off for you. Just wait and go in and see what they can do for all your electrical needs.


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 21, 2008)

moose said:


> I think a death in the family is a good reason not to post something. Anything Herp related is worth the wait, although i am still waiting on glass!


 
yea, i guess, how long have you had to wait, it use to take us 7 days, but now we got a friend who cuts glass and he does it for us strait away and we get it in 2 days!!!

luke


----------



## moose (Feb 21, 2008)

The Glazier i use is a mate, so i get the glass cheap IF i can wait.


----------



## Luke1 (Feb 23, 2008)

yea, LOL, same here, but he does it fast.

i can't wait to see the finished product!!!!

i reackon that one with all the hatchie pythons will look so cool if its all done up with vines, plants and backings. 

cheers,

Luke


----------



## blueys (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice job moose. Could u buy a steel frame like the one in your first picture from bunnings or somewhere already built up like that.
Thanks


----------



## moose (Feb 24, 2008)

Im not sure blueys, It probably wouldnt be much like mine , but it might be close.


----------

